# Need advice on this cutout



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My take.... I think they would have a better shot of surviving if they were cut out.


----------



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

Can you put something above the pot, like a piece of plywood or make them a small roof or something? It'd keep the snow out and allow them free flight. Then cutout in Spring.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Dwain Jansen said:


> Done 2 cutouts from buildings before, but this one is a large flower pot (clay) that was turned upside down a couple years ago. They found bees in it this year. They are using the two drain holes that are now at the top, as entrances. Normally this late in the year I would wait till spring. BUT...I am concerned about the condensation buildup this winter...especially inside the pot...as well as snow that lands on top is going to melt and go down into the pot. Someone suggested putting the whole pot in a bive body, but it is too big, and I dont have time to custom make something. Think that tipping the bottom up on one side and putting a brick under it would be adequate? I figure if I do a complete cutout and move comb to a deep box, I will definately need a candyboard. Less moisture and a candyboard are the only two benefits I can see I can give them that they would not have otherwise.
> 
> If I do it, probably set the pot over a hole that measures just a bit smaller, and remove the comb on the under side. Thoughts and opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


Take a piece of plywood cut larger than the "bottom" of the pot that is being used as the entrance. Cut/drill two holes in the plywood in the same alignment as the two drain holes being used as the entrance. Drill/cut the holes large enough to force fit a 1" or larger hose/tube into those holes. Put this assembly over the current entrance, plug the tubes for now.

Use a piece of plywood cut large enough for the bottom Tip the pot up and slide the plywood underneath, then slide the pot all the way on the plywood.

Now move the whole assembly into a shelter (garage, etc) with the tubes routed outside for overwintering.

There is no reason to do the cutout from underneath if you do it your way. The comb should b e strong enough and braced well enough to flip the whole thing over.








a concrete fence post flipped upside down for removal


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Where's your sense of adventure? On a coldish day when the bees are not out, get some of the spray foam and coat the outside of the pot with a good layer of the foamy stuff (don't block the entrance). then build some sort of "roof" that will keep the rain and snow off the exit holes and top of the pot and see if it doesn't overwinter. I would suggest some sort of board under the pot just to make it easier to lift if you need to move it somehow. The top vent/exit should allow moisture to escape. (this is all conjecture, never tried it before)


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, I will be going.over later today to flip the pot over, and see what we are dealing with.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Dwain Jansen said:


> Well, I will be going.over later today to flip the pot over, and see what we are dealing with.


Have you already assessed that the bees are honey bees?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## WD9N (Dec 28, 2014)

I would think they would fair better left there for the winter and remove in spring. I can't imagine they will handle being removed and hived this late in the season very well.

A video of this removal would be nice!


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes. Confirmed they are honey bees. Went and flipped.the pot over and there is a piece of comb about the size of a softball...that is all. Would add to my existing hive, but dont know if they have any disease. Seemed like all nectar. No brood, not even capped honey...just nectar. Owner is building a roof over them until spring, but I dont see them having much of a chance.of.overwintering. Thanks for all of the great input though.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Dwain Jansen said:


> Yes. Confirmed they are honey bees. Went and flipped.the pot over and there is a piece of comb about the size of a softball...that is all. Would add to my existing hive, but dont know if they have any disease. Seemed like all nectar. No brood, not even capped honey...just nectar. Owner is building a roof over them until spring, but I dont see them having much of a chance.of.overwintering. Thanks for all of the great input though.


Queenless perhaps?


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

I believe they are Queenless.


----------

